# Shes here! Shes here!



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

In sted of this weekend I was able to Go pick up Isabella Donna (Bella). She's really scared right now but other wise fitting well. She had no idea what a leash was. And is starting to walk. With little crying. Not like before when she was rearing like a horse. Or planting her butt. She's walking but AROUND and AROUND I have to keep untangiling my self so I don't fall on her. But its jus her first hrs she's still got A LOT to learn. I have 2 more picks from when I brought her home. I stoped to show her to my inlaws. At there BBQ Dinner were we gave her water. I have tried adding the pics but I dunno if it took yet. Dang phone keeps freezing on me so I dunn yet if they loaded. Oh I almost for got what kind of sable is she I the 2 pics I took are side views.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she looks like my Freya 
might want to correct the birthdate though.. lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby!!!!! I know you've been looking for a while now, see good things happen when you wait!!! I am exctited to hear about her and how she's doing! :congratulations:

She looks like a light red sable to me, but I could be wrong


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:happyboogie: Congrats!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

congrats she is really beautiful


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't beleve my luck. Its to bad they jus tossed her in a back yard and forgot about her she needs a lot of formal training and socalizing. I don't want to over welm her so I'm taking it slow. But she walk so much better on leash. And already tought her Sitz and she's learning plotz and nien/no. Darn girl won't potty on walks tho guess she's still scared. I had 3 poops and pee pees to clean out of her kennel between 12 midnight and 8 30 am. But other than that no problems


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

How is she getting on with the rest of doggies? some people just amaze me they spend all this money on a dog then just forget it. My gsd would have to be desperate to go potty on the lead on walks off lead fine but i just assumed it was because he would always go off the trail into the woods somewhere private maybe he was bashful lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She sounds wonderful!! Poor girl, so unfair when people treat their dogs like that. That kind of neglect is just as bad as any kind of abuse. So happy that she found a great home, where her potential will be appreciated. 

Can't believe that a five month old doesn't even know what a leash is!! (well, I can, my rescue who was a year at the time didn't seem to know what stairs were, and what a leash was for . . . and didn't even know so much as sit, and had a fit if I tried to touch her tail or touch her paw . . . ) Good news is that your baby seems so willing to follow your lead - expect 2 or 3 months at least for her to settle in and feel safe and secure. 

In the meantime, have treats in your pockets all the time (kibble will do if she likes kibble), and use food lures to show her what you want. Let her eat kibble out of your hand as she walks by your side to show her what she is supposed to do, etc . . . 

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I have pics I can only post in albums my site us is limited because I'm on a blackbery. She's ok with the other dogs scared a little bit of them but I figure I a week or so shell be playing with them. Barks at cats through her kennel but runs when they try to rub on her so its fear based barking. I don't know if its true or not but her grand paw great grand paw? On of the 2 was supposed to be a police dog. I think its talk arnt police dogs fixed?


----------

